# Lathallan House, Polmont - May 2014



## AgentTintin (May 7, 2014)

History from British Listed Buildings:
Originally known as 'Laurence (or Lawrence) Park', but with both names appearing on a map dated 1922. The Thomas Hamilton attribution comes from a group of drawings exhibited at the Academy in 1828, the group included Cumstoun House with ribbed vaulting to canted window ceilings similar to Lathallan House. Sadly, Hamilton's architect's drawings are lost. Thomas Hamilton and William Burn were the first Scottish members or RIBA, they were elected in 1835. Hamilton is famous as a pioneer of the Greek Revival in Scotland, and his works include The Royal High School, Edinburgh (1825), Cumstoun House (1828) and Falcon Hall, Edinburgh (c1830). Much of the fine detail of Lathallan House has been vandalised, but the present (2003) owner was raised in the house and many of the interior details given above are from his memory of the rooms as they once appeared. The house was purchased, fully furnished, by his step-grandfather for the sum of #5,000. 
A photograph at the RCAHMS shows the porch with a segmental-headed panel incorporated into the shaped gable. The Walled Garden, Ivy Cottage and Power House are all listed separately in a B Group with the house.

This was quite a good explore, with a surprising amount of belongings left inside.


More Workshops by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Old Tools by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Basement by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Workbenches by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Nails by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Workshops by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Bygone Belongings by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Colours by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Looking Up by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Spiral Staircase by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Bottles by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Workshops by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Main House by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Laundry by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Ruinous Cottage by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Front Door by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Ruins by AgentTintin, on Flickr


The Staircase Tower by AgentTintin, on Flickr


Ivy Cottage by AgentTintin, on Flickr

Thanks for Looking


----------



## AgentTintin (May 7, 2014)

YouTube Video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gx4rUiU5GE[/ame]


----------



## flyboys90 (May 7, 2014)

Still some nice features to be seen!great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (May 7, 2014)

I really liked that! those spiral steps are beautiful! thanks alot!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Nice shots there! Again, i liked the spiral staircase the most


----------



## Catmandoo (May 8, 2014)

Brilliant stuff there! Like the eery vid too.


----------

